# Broody!



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

As most of you know my hen is 21 days on the nest!! I'm in great anxiety!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I hear cheeps!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I SEE A CHICK OMG!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It's yellow Lmao


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The first chick hatched on the farm is! A Belgian bearded barbe d'uccle


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

She's sleepy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh that's mighty cute! Congrats!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't it wonderful?How many are there today?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Haha I love the pic where the chick's head is just popping out


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

There are Five!! Three pure d'uccle and one d'uccle Sebright mix and one d'uccle Red star mix


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How does it feel to be a grandpa at your young age?I bet it feels real good.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No matter how many times you hatch chicks, it's still exciting.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You should've said eggciting........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

After 17 yrs of chicken keeping,I never get tired of the babies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean, I think it's the anticipation.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooooh beautiful chick!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

This was them a few days ago, they are in a pen of clover now!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg look at them!! Such pretty colors


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wuv the expression on that little black one!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

We named one Prince Charlie and the black one (which is the chick of one of my favorite hen Countess Napoleona) Countess Chloe


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwww!!!The black with the mask is too cute!!!My 5 day olds are already running around outside with Mama.I love watching Mama take care of the chicks but one has the other 2 hens scared to death,she is so aggressive.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The babies are growing and I have two Roos and three hens!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is that good?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes!! Now I know my hen is a good mom so later I can hatch with her with no stress


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

One of the He's is so pretty he almost looks Mille Fleur


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

One of the He's is so pretty he almost looks Mille Fleur


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> View attachment 29964
> View attachment 29965
> View attachment 29966
> One of the He's is so pretty he almost looks Mille Fleur


It definitely looks Mille Fleur, what a gorgeous bunch of babies.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Now if anybody wants any chicks I'm open for negotiations lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful babies!!


----------

